# Lost confidence



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am normally a pretty social guy, i go out, workout, and hang out with many people. But when it comes to girls, i cant do anything right. My buddy even hooked me up with a girl, the girl he was with brought a girl for me(was only 4 of us)and they slept together and me and my girls slept together. But we actually slept... I used to get girls a lot. But this was before my 3 year relationship... How do i get it back??


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought you weren't looking for the easy girls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

